# SHEPTON SHOW RALLY



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just a reminder to let you know pre-booking for this show closes on 24th August. We have places for up to 20 vans and only 9 booked so far, so lets make this a much bigger get together. This is a great show at a really good venue, much larger than Driffield so if you were disappointed with Driffield don't be put off. If you want to book don't forget, book first with Stone Leisure (Link in the Rally section at bottom of page) then add your name to list of attendees, them PM me with your surname. Thanks.

Will all people already on the list of attendees:-

MOTORHOMER
sundial
dmww
puget
highwayman
carol
solentviews
Maxonian

Please PM me and confirm they have booked with Stone Leisure, marked MHF as their club and telling me their surname (so I can match our list of user names with the list of surnames we receive from the organisers, thus ensuring we get enough space.)

Look forward to receiving lots of PM's 
:lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You forgot to mention the follow-on rally at Brean Sands. :wink: 

Want to make a week of it?

Cheap too. :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Please kiss and make up.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

No she didn't Ken she stuck it in the rally section :lol: 

peteH
Janehumph 
Pepe
puget

please pm Jen, Clianthus with your details thanks for adding yourselves to the list look forward to meeting you all.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more like to come to Shepton please the butterfly would like a few more vans to vist :B-fly: 


Jacquie


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Is it me? or.......................................................

All I wanted to know were the dates for the SM show. Went to calender and it's blank!

Anyone help me please?

love & chips
bob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Biggermac Bob

Shepton Show dates are camping fron Thursday 7th September to Monday 11th September. You comming to join us.



Jacquie


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Sorry Jacquie, it clashes with the Brighton Speed Trials. Have to make it another time.
Have a good one.
regards
bob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

oh boo hoo Bob    how about Brean then the following week :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, sergeant here, will be at Shepton Mallet & you will probably see me as you enter. You get your tickets & move forward & either my colleague Brian or myself will direct you to your/our area. Because I am working there for Stone Leisure it is more convenient for me to park immediately behind the first aid building which is on your immediate left as you enter the site. You are all welcome to visit me there. Mine is the big blue & silver van with the awning room on the side. If i am not at the van I am stood out on the gate. Enjoy yourselves, there is a lot to see, Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve,

Look out for the butterflies we will be fluttering around to see you

Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Tickets.*

Hi. I booked last week for Shepton but forgot to ask when I am likely to recieve the tickets. Does anyone know how long you had to wait to get yours? Cheers.


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Hi suedi_55,

Got mine last week, 2-3 days after booking by 'phone (2nd class post).

Raymond


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Stone Leisure have very kindly sent me the Marshal's tickets early  our camping area isn't to bad by the look of it quite near to the trade area  but a bit of a hike from the entertainment area  toilets near  elsan not so near  

Anymore comming to join us if so get booking soon please



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Argh come on Guys and Gals there must be some of you with nothing to do weekend of 7th to 10th September :roll: we really could do with a few more for this rally please.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry Jacquie, wish we could come, but we are already booked that weekend.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

What a pity Jen can't you cancel it :lol: and come to Shepton.


Jacquie


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie We have booked for Shepton and added ourselves to the list. Will arrive on Thursday,see you there.
Brian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Great Brian look forward to seeing you both again and don't for get the tea bags :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I am still waiting to hear from the following as to wether they are going or not and if they have now booked with Stone Leisure.


Motorhomer replied not going
puget
peteH
Glen432

Please pm me as soon as possible as i'm off on me travels again on Sunday


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still room for a few more booking closes 24th August so get a move on if you want to come :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I will be at Shepton, but with another group ( of friends) ... hope yous all have a good time .... if you see liquorice among a sea of icing it could be me.....


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI ingram,

Do pop over to the Motorhomefacts camping area and say hello you could have booked into our area with your friends you know :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

our apologies........... we can't make it that weekend as we are back up at malvern for the vw vanfest weekend which we never miss........we always get a few strange looks though turning up in our hymers and euramobil's, we all started our motorhoming lives with a vw so its a reminiscing weekend for us.....

by the way we had sky fitted in our van at the western show the other weekend by BSS (BESPOKE SOLUTIONS) who did a fantastic job. very clean and tidy and was able to just let them get on with it....i know they are going to be down at shepton mallet so i would recommend them to anyone who needs satellite tv, air con, solar power etc

have a great time at shepton mallet


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Hannah29 have a good time at Malvern but if you get bored head down to Shepton :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

hannah29 said:


> by the way we had sky fitted in our van


WoW! you must be on cloud 9!

H


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

Been away for the weekend and just noticed there are still 5 places left on this Rally.

If anyone else does want to go, don't forget there are only a few days of pre-booking left so if you want to camp with MHF get your skates on and get booked up!!

Then put your name on the list and PM me (Cos LadyJ is off on her travels again!!) to confirm you have booked and let me know your surname so we can match our list to the one sent to us from Stone Leisure

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Shepton show*

Last pre-booking closes on 30/8/06, so if you want your discount get booking!!

I have still not heard from

puget
peteH
dangerous

You may have contacted LadyJ, but as she is away until after booking closes please give me a quick pm to confirm booking and give us your surname. Thanks

Look forward to hearing from you all


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jackie and I are quite avid readers as I suppose many of us are. We thought about bringing a box of paperbacks to Shepton with view to swapping. 
Brian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Good idea Brian I have a box full will bring them with us and don't forget the tea bags :lol: 

For those of you going to Shepton our camping area is 1st Right from main gate straight up past CCC area and on the right about half way up almost opposite the trade stand area.


Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

:lol: I live locally so haven't booked for the w'end, but will certainly look up the motorhome facts camping area. Hope the weather is kind to everyone. It is a great . show. Last year I only bought what I went there for, much to the surprise of my husband and friends!

PollyDoodle


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Pollydoodle

That's the trouble with these shows, you never knew you needed it till you saw it at the show :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pollydoodle,

Do pop in for a cuppa at Shepton

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

For thoes of you heading to Shepton next week the address is The Royal & Bath & West Showground A371 Shepton Mallet. Somerset BA4 6QN.

For those of you that haven't been before and are using GPS systems I always put in Prestleigh which is the nearest village to the showground this will get you on the right road A371 and the Showground just on the boarder of Prestleigh just before if comming from the south and just after if comming from the north.

Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for that, Jacquie. It looks like we'll be coming, but at the moment I don't know if we can make it on the Friday (probably not), and I don't know if we'll be staying on the Saturday. Apart from that, our plans are totally fixed :roll: 

We'll be sure to pop in and say hi, though. 

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well gerannpasa I hope to see you if and when you get to Shepton :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ditto, Jacqui.

Do you happen to know what the latest arrival time is on Friday night? We're travelling from East London when we leave work at around 4pm, but the M25 is likely to be a nightmare at that time of day. We may not be able to arrive before 8pm / 9pm. We might need to find somewhere halfway for a stopover, and arrive Saturday morning.

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I think they usually shut the gate about 11pm also think there is a holding bay somewhere for late arrivals seargent is the one to ask give him a pm hes on the gate down there.

Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice one. Thanks, Jacqui - I'd forgotten that. On my way to PM

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Your welcome Gerald it helps to have friends in high places :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi, I never thought that being 6foot 1inch meant I was in a high place, See you all there, Steve


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Arrival time. Shepton show*

We are going Thursday but not sure what time we can get in.
Does anyone know? Cheers.
 
Sue and Ian.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue & Ian,

Gates are usually open by 9am I think as to whether John and I will be up by then thats another matter :lol: We shall be there on Wednesday.

Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Jaquie.
I have just been informed by Ian that we won`t be able to get there `till after lunch anyway.(something I was the last to know about... as usual)!!!
But as we are only 10 mins down the road, we won`t be too much later than after lunch.
Looking forward to meeting you all  
This is all new to us, so really looking forward to our first rally.(even though we have started off with a T25, which will probably look sooo.. small against everyone elses motorhome)!!!!!

Sue.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm coming too, on my tod though, Jues platelet count has risen but she is staying put at home to be on the safe side.

I'll be there on Saturday if anyone fancies a chat, i'll probably be around by Jacquies van partaking of her cups of T


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Glad to hear Julie's getting better now Dave.

Don't come toooooo early will ya :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

LadyJ.
We have found that we can go to the show,however too late to book,we need to know if we can pay at the gate how much is it and if we can get over to the MHF plot.arriving friday.Perhaps Sergeant will treat me kindly and steer me the right way.You cant mistake us Steve its the Mustang.
unfortunately we dont use tea bags, but always have a brew on.
many thanks Philip.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi cabby Phill,

If we have enough space you are more than welcome to come and park in the Motorhomefacts Area at present I think we have about 20 booked in. Could you please ring me when you arrive and I will let you know if we have enough space for you Mobile No is 07867678605 the guys on the gate will point you in the right direction

Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for that Jacqui,

See you all there.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi LadyJ & all, Make sure you ask for the club at the gate & I will send you up there. I may have a little extra room very close by as long as you have ramps, Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve,

I hope we have a nice flat piece of ground as I just cant' sleep on a slope :roll: and enough room for 21 vans 2 of which are RVs and the Mustang
see you Wednesday.

Jacquie


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

its me Lady J at Sheton show pinching Damonduncs lappy when you get to the show ground take 1st right then you will be directed all round the reking and comedown the road way we are about half way down on theleft hand side pennant is flying and budger banner is out.

See you all soon

Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Blimey LadyJ, you sound as though you've had a few :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Am I the first one back?

Gerald


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

No we are back too .. just so much to do before we checked on here!! Thank you Lady J for taking us in as fugitives LOL!! I will pm you .... we left on the Sat night as we had to get our yorkie "Gypsy Rose" away from the silly fireworks that Stone Leisure insist on having..!! Many thanks for everything!! :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I know what you mean.

Our thanks too to Jacquie for letting us sneak onto the MHF patch on Friday, despite not being able to 'book' our place. We had a great time, saw a couple of previous friends (hi, Phil and Jan) and made some new ones. We spent far too much money on stuff we didn't realise we needed until the weekend. We got the one thing on the list - Silver Screens exterior cover, and many things which hadn't even made it to the list yet. Best buy - Fiamma awning tie-down strap @ £7.50. I was much less concerned when it got a bit breezy on Saturday afternoon. Worst buy - nice little adapter which would let me run the inverter (cigarette lighter plug) from the habitation socket (two flat pins). Got it home, and it's the wrong one. It's got two, identically-sized, angled flat pins. :evil:

By the way, there's a photo album set up at:
Shepton Rally Photos. I've uploaded the least bad of my piccies :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Thanks LadyJ*

We are now home after a wonderful, warm, sunny weekend and would like to thank you for your hard work - made all the more difficult by some very strange decisions by Stoneleisure regarding access to our plot! However we made it in the end. We had to rush off for work but look forward to meeting up with everyone next weekend at Breen.

Sundial


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

We also got back safely.

What a great weekend and what a great bunch of new friends.

Thanks a million to Jacquie whom we drove past when she was waving at us on Friday. Thanks for the welcome cup of tea whilst we set up. And a very big apology for not saying bye! Too many things on my mind when leaving, those who sat round the fire on Saturday night will know what I mean.

Post some piccies later.

Chris


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

As promised a couple of piccies:

Just look at those empties! Imagine how much we got through. A great evening.

Chris


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

GypsyRose said:


> .... we left on the Sat night as we had to get our yorkie "Gypsy Rose" away from the silly fireworks that Stone Leisure insist on having..!! Many thanks for everything!! :lol:


The fireworks have always been a feature at Shepton Mallet, and the show is usually is as good as I've seen anywhere, and enjoyed by a great many visitors.

I felt that this year's show was not as good as previous years, with quite a few of the usual trade stands missing. We bought few of the things we went for, but a number of things we didn't go for - we now have a "Grill-It" to try out,


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all. We are now back after our first rally! Went well accept for one mishap (which I wont mention) (some will know what I am talking about)!!
Everyone was friendly and made us feel welcome. There was only a handful of us left this morning, with some going on to Brean. We might pop over for a night on Friday if we can. Didn`t spend too much! Bought a new dinner set, dustpan and brush!!, and a new cupboard door catch because one of ours broke!!!!
Lots to buy next time though!!
Thanks to john for all the cups of tea he made!!!
See you all again soon.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

It was a great weekend, spent plenty and am really pleased with my fold-up bike.  

What a smashing bunch - look forward to seeing you all again.

Thanks to B & J for the wine and to Jacquie and John for the tea :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Glad you got back OK, Tricia. Have you seen the photo of your van in the photos section?

Gerald


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, just to add our thanks to Jacquie and John for the splendid job they did once again in organising and fitting everybody in.

Jacquie Worked out how not to run out of teabags..., drink yours then we will have some of our own left at the end. Advantage of being one of the early arrivers, each new arrival means more tea.

Sue re"Went well accept for one mishap (which I wont mention)" we'll see if you can resist temptation to "mention" the mishap sometime in the future though. I really think we should start a little competition to guess how long it will take you to get the awning up this weekend (and no not turning up)
With regards to the fireworks, we knew about them before booking, it was in the info we saw. We decided it would be ok we would stay around the van at the designated time to make sure Prince was ok. I believe others did the same. A few glasses of wine, good company and we could see all we wanted from the pitch.
An excellent weekend, only sorry that we could not make the follow-up meet. Hope the weather holds for the ones that went on, we arrived home to be met with rain.
Brian & Jackie


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Good photo Gerald, Tokk & Polly, you sneaked that one when I wasn't looking


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think it must have been when you were thinking about buying a bike .... err ... test riding a bike .... err ... buying a bike :roll: :wink: 

And in a different thread, don't worry about not turning up, Cabby / Phil - it made room for us and Tokkalosh to sneak in when no one was looking.

Gerald


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

I was disappointed that Silver Screens weren't there. I rang them today and they said they're too busy fulfilling mail orders, but will be at Peterborough and York. Also, it seems they don't bring all their lines to the shows, or even display them on their website. They're sending me a brochure.

Did anyone see the "Smart Outdoors" stand, with a novel lock for sliding windows, and an excellent PVC coated ss wire and lock to go between the front door handles?I thought these were excellent, a good replacement for a chain and padlocks that won't damage door handles. Now I just need something to stop the top opening windows frombeing removed. I have some ideas for that.

Talking of top opening windows, as we left (in a car) the mh in front of us was driving off with his window wide open, sticking out horizontally. We managed to flag him down and tell him. I dread toimagine what would have happened onthe open road!

We were only there Friday afternoon, so didn't have time to drop in and say hello to the rally. But next year should be different, we will have retired - YESSS!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Bagshanty said:


> I was disappointed that Silver Screens weren't there.


... but Taylormade were there. We got exterior screens for ours there. Very pleased with them.

Good luck on the impending retirement. It'll be fantastic, I'm sure :wink:

Gerald


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

Hi All
Thanks for lovely weekend nice to meet new friends and thanks for the Tea on arrival
Bit close to the action as people walked into our RV thinking it was for sale!!!
Hope to meet up for future rallies :wav:


----------



## 89274 (May 18, 2005)

:roll: thanks for looking after my scooter as i walked round the show :lol:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

To Sheree, Nigel, Mick, Val and of course Pepe & Buster a little message from Eleanor:

thankyou for my stickers theyare really nice. I liked the one with the pop star on.Thankyou i was never expecting that. oh and val i have got stuck on one of the crochet but i have done loads more. oh sheree my mum made some of that apple and blackberry sweet.

This is from meg to pepe and buster woof woof!

love eleanor xxxxxxxx


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi all
We're home after a great week
A BIG hello to all that made us so welcome at both Shepton mallet and brean-sands. We had an absolute ball and if any-one's not sure about attending their first rally, i'd say go-for-it. These were our first two rallies they will not be our last. From the cuppa on arrival (thanks john) to the goodbyes we were made welcome by so many people we'd never met before. Thanks to everyone and we look forward to meeting you all again on the next-one.    nige and sheree


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well what a nice lot again, everybody all mixed in and John and I had a great time must get a tea urn soon :lol: Had a few nightmares with the RVs being directed up round the rekin and getting stuck in gaps not meant for RVs and then a certain someone almost running me over and then sailing straight past me still we got him in the end :lol: and I forgive you Chris for vanishiing without saying goodbye :lol: still he did ring to say he'd gone :roll: don't know how we missed you going though :roll: Sue so sorry to hear about your little mishap check next time Ian does anything with the gas rings :lol: :lol: Thanks to Jackie & Brian for supplying the tea cake and for helping too with the tea making hope you have a smashing time in USA. Also thanks to Puget Pat & Terry for the bacon and calli what a loverly couple, and Siskin Terrys brother Paul & Barbara we have whole familys now joining us  We only had 2 children Abigale & Eleanor and luckily they got on well and were very well behaved. Jacko parked his scooter by the budget banner everyday and it wasnt till the last day he realised who we were :roll: and he is one of us :lol: Osprey popped in and bought a pennant. Pollydoodle also popped in, sorry we missed you. Look forward to seeing you all again soon. I have added some more piccys to the album if any of you have any objections please pm me and I will delete them.

Jacquie


----------

